# MacOSX VNC



## Denis Poncelet (25 Novembre 2002)

J'ai installé VNC pour mac OSX sur mon serveur afin de la controler à distance. J'ai toutefois un petit soucis. Son démarrage se fait par l'ouverture de la cession. Si mon mac s'arrète (coupure de courant), il redémarre automatiquement (ainsi que mon site web) mais pas VNC. Comment le forcer à redémarrer sans devoir aller sur la machine pour introduire le mots de passe de cession ?

Merci d'avance

Denis


----------



## KillerDeMouches (25 Novembre 2002)

La version 0.6 permettait de le faire, mais la version 1.0, qui a bsoin qu'une session soit ouverte, ne peut plus le faire a part si on active l'auto login et que l'on met vnc dans les éléments ouverts au démarage.


----------



## bro7 (25 Novembre 2002)

et en le balançant dans /etc/hostconfig puis startupparamaeter, ça pourrait pas marcher ?


----------



## Denis Poncelet (26 Novembre 2002)

Mais si je me mets en login automatic je supprime la protection du serveur. Choix cornélien !

Je vais essayer de contacter l'auteur. Peut-être aura-t'il une solution pour la prochaine version.

Merci 

Denis


----------

